# Closing bank-account



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm thinking about closing my Hellanic bank account and open a Laiki instead for several smaller reasons (that I won't go into here),

but one of the things I've noticed with Hellanic is that they slap you with "ledger fees" at the end of each year, which means that for every month you've done transactions (apart from ATM/shop) you have to pay a minimum of 2.5 euros per month at the end of the year.

So if you sent rent-money to your account once every month you are slapped with a ledger fee of (2.5*12=) 30 at the end of the year, or if you've done many transactions this fee could be up to 84 euro.

My question is: What do you think would happen with this charge if I close my account before the end of the year?
Probably no one knows but oh well, just checking.

Also do you know if there are any other costs or messes with closing an account?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I've never closed an account here but with the totally unreasonable charges you describe I'd get rid of the account ASAP. Alternatively if there are no other charges likely to be applied just leave €1 in it and ignore it. I'm happy with Laiki who seem to make less silly charges than BoC.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I have recently closed my account with Laiki, well, left a small amount in to avoid any charges, they have closed their Geraskipou branch, the only branch at this end, which means a trip into Paphos to get money, I have gone with the Co-op who have a branch in Kouklia which is a 20 minute journey for me.


----------

